# All Clad specials



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Just thought some of you might be interested with the holidays coming up... for those wish lists!
http://www.cooking.com/products/shco...llectionNo=266

(You know I'm not affiliated)


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thank you, cchiu. I found what I want for Christmas.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You're welcome Chef David Simpson

I just got another email today about free shipping for this week only -- from November 9 through November 16 -- any Cooking.com purchase of $50 or more will be shipped absolutely FREE.

Enter coupon code: C88982 at checkout to take advantage of this offer.


----------

